# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > MySQL >  کار با نوع داده ای datetime,date,time

## pooryaarab

من با اسختار این نوع داده ای تقریبا آشنا شدم اما الان مشکلی که دارم این هست که اگر نوع داده ای جدولمو بذارم روی date، خود mysql بصورت اتوماتیک تاریخ وارد میکنه.اگر بذارم روی datetime، داده ای که داخل جدول وارد میشه به این شکل هست: 1390-03-22 00:00:00 اما من میخوام تاریخ به این صورت ثبت بشه 1390/3/22 گرچه برای ثبت تاریخ به جدول از تابع jdate استفاده میکنم ولی موثر نیست.

----------


## Arsess

شما نمیتونی نحوه ثبت رو تغییر بدی. بجاش وقتی میخونیش درست نشونش بده.

----------


## pooryaarab

> شما نمیتونی نحوه ثبت رو تغییر بدی. بجاش وقتی میخونیش درست نشونش بده.


 چطوری درست نشونش بدم!؟

----------


## Arsess

اول اینکه وقتی به زمان نیاز نداری، اونو بجای datetime بصورت date تعریف کن
دوم اینکه MySQL تاریخ رو بصورت 2011-03-15 ذخیره نمیکنه بلکه بصورت 15-03-2011 ذخیره میکنه. با اینحساب وقتی از دیتابیس میخونیش و میریزیش توی یه متغیر به اسم مثلا 

```
$MyResultRow['MyDate']
```

 ، هرجا که خواستی بجای
echo $MyResultRow['MyDate'];
بنویس
echo substr($MyResultRow['MyDate'],0,4) . '/' . (int)substr($MyResultRow['MyDate'],5,2) . '/' . (int)substr($MyResultRow['MyDate'],8,2);

موفق باشی

----------

